# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Battle of the Mesh v8 Slovenia

## NetTraptor

Το event είναι σε εξέλιξη. Πολύ ωραία θέματα!


Live Video εδω https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxf...5hZUjxJLQ2CIHwTweeter https://twitter.com/battlemeshFacebook https://www.facebook.com/events/850411821716873/Web http://battlemesh.org

----------


## NetTraptor

Άλλαξε το Feed σε channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxf...5hZUjxJLQ2CIHw

----------


## djk604

Και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από το event εδω:
https://wlan-si.net/en/blog/2015/08/...8-has-started/

ΓΚ

----------

